

 Apple, Google using "military-grade spy planes" to make new maps, says senator - SlipperySlope
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/06/apple-google-using-military-grade-spy-planes-to-make-new-maps-says-senator/

======
warmfuzzykitten
Is it outside the realm of possibility that Senator Schumer, Wall Street
bagman, incorrigible publicity hound
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Schumer>), could just shut the fuck up?
These companies are making maps, for heaven's sake, based on information
gleaned from the air, which, as far as I know, is still freely available to
everyone.

------
Ralith
This is an interesting privacy question, and symptomatic of the larger issues
that are facing us as technology continues to ease information-gathering. A
hard moral, not to mention legal and technical, problem if there ever was one.

> The letter requests that Apple and Google notify the communities they plan
> to map in advance and automatically blur the photos of individuals

Doesn't Google already do the latter half of this?

